# 1st Annual Texas Boys Outdoors Fishing Tourn!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Gonna be a great time, hope to see a bunch of 2Cool fellas there!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

I set up a link on website for the tourn that includes a link to pay at bottom, one for individuals and one for team entry!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanx for allowing us to work your weigh station. Ed/vb. " Coastal Bend Weigh Team"


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Tournament is based out of West End Marina, not West Bay Marina! They changed names recently.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Getting some awesome prizes from our sponsors for tourn, hurry and register today! Gonna be a great time!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Less than 2 weeks away!


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

Any update on the number of teams signed up?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

right now we have 9 teams signed up and several others registered to fish as individuals. Also have quite a few more guys that have said they'll be registering teams in the next few days.


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Gonna have some cash prizes as well as rods and gear also! The tourn is to help raise money for some of the trips we take that involve kids/youth that are dealing with some rough circumstances. However were still gonna make sure the top couple winners in each category make some $$. We're taking out a young man this Sun that's dealing with a stomach disease and 90% of his diet is through a feeding tube. Gonna film the trip for Texas Boys so hoping to show the youngster a real good time!


----------



## fishermanjeff (Jun 30, 2012)

Any count on entrees?


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Prob have about 30-40 entries at moment. But gonna allow teams/individuals to register all next week as well


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Have several 2coolers fishing the tourn this weekend, gonna allow anglers to register all week so anyone interested let us know, gonna be a great time!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Only 2 more days! Can still register today, message me if interested, looking like we'll have a great turnout!


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

About 4 hours to weighin..Looking forward to weighing some nice fish and meeting a lot of good folks. Weigh station will be in GRILL area..See ya there....


----------



## quacker.smacker101 (Apr 12, 2013)

What were the results


----------

